# Honda cone vs Honda



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

This honda looks very tasty but its over a £1000. https://www.energygeneratorsales.co...45kw45kva-specialist-heavy-duty-framed-petrol

I cant believe I Im even looking as I got my first generator about 6months ago to use in powercuts and I haven't even used it yet in a powercut.. Its a honda clone(I think), 8hp 2800watt, keystart with AVR output... Paid £250 for it.

Yeah so after having this generator, I am getting the taste for a genuine honda generator, even though I havent really used this one that I have... Im guessing I would notice the difference with a proper honda generator?.... But if i did spend stupid money on a generator, Id think I would get 1 with those kind of specs from the link as the enhanced AVR looks intresting. But I would have to get one with a keystart, as I cant pull a ropestart quick enough..


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

This is the generator I have at the moment and Im thinking its a honda clone but I could be wrong? The manual says "take it to honda for repair/servicing" though.,, https://unionmart.co.uk/product/bohmer-ag-6500w-e-petrol-generator/


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

I think you have to answer that question by answering a couple of other's first. 1. How often and duration of "power cuts?" 2. Depending on the answer to 1., what is your motivation to have a genset? Power a well pump, furnace, frig and perhaps separate freezer? etc. Personally, I have a genset primarily due to having a large side by side frig and a upright freezer and an extended "power cut" would cost quite a bit in spoiled meat, etc. Also nice to be able to have tv, computers, etc. I went with a Generac 3750W for about $300 12+ years ago and it's still going strong. Not the $1600 (If Google converted it right) the Honda would cost. The lower priced unit you have may suffice. Only you can answer if you need the increased reliablity, etc. a Honda would provide.

Have you done a test run with your existing unit with vital loads to see how it and everything worked?


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Well we have a few fishtanks with heaters/pumps, 1000watt kettle, microwave, and my computer stuff, ah yeah plus a few lights, that I am hopeing it will run during a powercut.

I have only tested the generator with a 2000watt kettle and my computer stuff, about 300watt and it runs those nicely together. Last winter we had about 3 powercuts that lasted 3-5hrs..

I could do with more wattage Im guessing, but it just makes me wonder if the generator is well made if its Chinese made, because the last thing I want is it blowing up when I use it for real and taking out everything thats connected to it. Just watching this vid last night made me think.............


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Also guys I am going to be pairing off a few extension leads from this generator during a powercut and I believe the voltage drops the longer the cables are. So how low can the voltage drop before things go wrong,,,, The voltage is 230 where I live but it never drops below about 240, my generator start voltage is roughly 225volts.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

About 15 years ago when I was thinking of purchasing a generator, I talked to the maintance director at the hospital where I worked. He specifically recommended Honda, saying most building contractors used Honda whenever they needed portable power, as they were more reliable and gave less trouble. I took his advice and have never been sorry for doing so. It all boils down to "you get what you pay for", a clone "might" be as good, look the same but tolerances and material quality may and probably will differ. My thinking is purchasing a clone of anything is basically a crap shoot, you might get something good that can last for years then it might blow up after a few hours and then where do you get parts and service. I know I can take mine into any full service Honda dealer.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Well amazingly this site does all spare parts for my generator, even a lpg converter kit.. But yeah my generator might last for years and it might not. But I think its down to how you look after it aswel, like if it never get a run every few months, or looked after no generator/engine will last long or perform well.........

https://www.generatorguru.com/ag-6500w-e/


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

I think I will buy a honda generator if I ever come into some money. I like the 4000watt or higher with the D-AVR technology. Im guessing it should last me donkies years if I look after it.

But at the the end of the day, I have no idea how the generator that I have performs yet.... COME ON, I NEED A POWERCUT


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Well yesterday I filled up the generator up to the fuel filter for the first time, the gauge only says its half full but the generator is slightly tilted one way. I have put feet raisers on it and I thought it was pretty level, but apparently not.

Hopefully now that its getting colder, I will be able to have the generator nice and full with petrol without it escaping. Its pointless filling it up full in the summer without the generator getting much us, because you loose more petrol then what you use.


----------

